# Player Wanted for D&D 3.0+ Game in Atlanta (Lilburn), GA



## Samhaine (Apr 2, 2005)

*Wanted*: One player to play arcane spellcaster (role recently vacated by other player) who can show up fairly regularly to games.
*Game Schedule*: Saturdays every 2-3 weeks (1-2 times a month) from 2 pm until finished (usually fairly late in the evening).  It is no problem for players to miss games at need, but I'd like someone that can show up at least half the time (1/month or so) at minimum.
*Game Location*:  Our house in Lilburn, GA (not far from Stone Mountain/Stone Mountain Hwy)
*Game Type*:  Core D&D 3.0 with slow addition of non-core and 3.5 materials at player and GM agreement.  Current party is 2nd level after 5 sessions.
*Game Website*:  http://www.tekh.org/beholden/

Private message here, or email samhaine@tekh.org, if interested or if you just want more information

*Game Teaser*:

For centuries the great nations of Fane and Rakholm waged a war of fire and thunder. Fane, land of the true religion, had been long protected by the only gods known to grant power directly to their priests. Rakholm’s power originated in the alien dragons that had propped up their sorcerous descendents as rulers of the land. The dragons craved a massive empire, and the church of Fane sought to wipe away the draconic beings whose arrival in this reality had upset the careful creation of the gods.

And then, three generations past, the gods and the dragons both looked at the horrors that their enduring war had wrought on their people. Cultures were stagnant save in the pursuit of war, civilization was slowly regressing into barbarism, and everywhere the titanic battles of avatars and wyrms had left burned and blasted landscapes where nothing grew but thorns. A fragile pact was established: a peace of necessity but not of agreement. No longer would the gods send their avatars into the world, but would only affect their worshippers indirectly through the spells granted to clerics. No longer would the dragons leave the boundaries of Rakholm, nor seek to expand these boundaries through direct aid. The armies of both sides would stand down, and cease pursuit of mutual conquest. 

It has stood so for many years. The priests and wizards of Fane have advised its kings and queens on ways harmonious and wise, and much of the country has become stable and rebuilt. Lands once razed by battle have been tilled and turned into fertile fields. Those from the dragonlands to the east are treated with suspicion, but not open hatred, and the armies of the nation have been turned to internal use. 

But a fragile peace can be doomed for reasons unforseen. None truly appreciated the power that a massive war could have to deter other threats. Few understood that wyrms and avatars often exercised their power to eliminate indirect threats from beyond the borders of their lands. Yet these dangers waited and watched, and now they have begun to grow. From seemingly everywhere come reports of strange creatures and unknown soldiers emerging from the borders and the hidden places. None seem to have the interests of the populace of Fane in mind. 

The wizards’ council of Fane has begun the Companies to fight against these new threats. Placed strategically across the land, bases have been built and adventurers recruited to protect the nation. For training and stability, and the good of Fane, adventurers can turn their skills to eliminating the nation’s threats and seeking out forgotten knowledge. Each company features precision units: highly trained parties that can deal with threats too small or too strange for the use of the armies. 

You are a member of one such party. Welcome to the Companies.


----------



## darthkilmor (Apr 18, 2005)

Bump!

We just hit 3rd lvl, come and join the fun!


----------



## darthkilmor (May 17, 2005)

Bump^2 !

There are, currently 6 players FYI, come join the fun ! : D


----------



## diaglo (May 17, 2005)

you are spitting distance from a bunch of gamers.


----------



## darthkilmor (May 19, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you are spitting distance from a bunch of gamers.




Know any that wanna play an arcane-types personage ?   Cause there doesnt seem to be anyone posting :\


----------



## Samhaine (Jun 30, 2005)

Bump: Slot is still open.


----------

